# Mac OS Extended (Journaled)



## arupar (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me how to upgrade my Operating System which is Mac OS Extended (Journaled). I need to upgrade to Mac OS X 10.5 to be able to use the latest version of i-tunes, so I can use my new i-phone. Please help if you can! Thanks in advance! ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Mac OS Extended is the file format of your drive, not the OS. OS X runs on hard drives in that format, like Windows 7 runs on hard drives in the NTFS format. First off, click on your Apple icon in the upper left and select About this Mac, and see what version of OS X you are running. Post back with it, as well as what is listed next to Processor.


----------

